
Inconvenient Truths on the “New Energy Economy” - aww_dang
https://fee.org/articles/41-inconvenient-truths-on-the-new-energy-economy/
======
vixen99
Unless refuted, these sobering observations should be confronted by everyone
when considering the future of the energy economy and its relationship to
climate.

